# Kellan Lutz and Bruce Willis Star in the High-Octane Action-Thriller Extraction Available on Blu-Ray, DVD and Digital HD February 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Kellan Lutz, Bruce Willis, and Gina Carano Star
in the High-Octane Action-Thriller Available on
Blu-Ray™, DVD and Digital HD on February 23
from Lionsgate

SANTA MONICA, CA (December 21, 2015) - Golden Globe® and Emmy® winner Bruce Willis (Die Hard) stars in the pulse-pounding action-packed Extraction, available on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on February 23 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand. Packed with enough pulse-pounding action scenes to keep audiences on the edge of their seats, Extraction follows one man's quest to rescue his father from international terrorists. From the producers of Lone Survivor and Escape Plan, the film also stars Kellan Lutz (The Twilight Saga franchise), Gina Carano (Fast & Furious 6), D.B. Sweeney (Taken 2), Dan Bilzerian (The Equalizer), Olga Valentina (The Frozen Ground), Lydia Hull (Empire State), and Tyler J. Olson (Jarhead).

When a terrorist group kidnaps retired CIA field operative Leonard Turner (Bruce Willis), his son Harry Turner (Kellan Lutz), a government analyst who has been repeatedly turned down for field service, launches his own unsanctioned rescue operation. While evading highly skilled operatives, deadly assassins, and international terrorists, Harry finally puts his combat training to the test in a high-stakes mission to find his father and to stop a terrorist plot.

The Extraction home entertainment release is loaded with special features including a commentary with director Steven C. Miller and actor Kellan Lutz, "The Making of Extraction" featurette, extended interviews with the cast and crew, and deleted/extended scenes. Extraction will be available on Blu-Ray and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD/ DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

Commentary with Director Steven C. Miller and Actor Kellan Lutz
"The Making of Extraction" Featurette
Extended Interviews with the Cast & Crew
Deleted/Extended Scenes

*Subject to change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Extraction © 2015 Georgia Film Fund 38, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Rating: R for Violence, Language Throughout and Brief Sexual Content/Nudity
Genre: Action/Thriller
Closed-Captioned:Yes
Subtitles:English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 83 Minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080P 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

